# I killed a rat! :(



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

So its 10:30PM and im driving my friend home. And I just turned on my lights. Him and I are talking about something and as I'm driving I notice a thing in the road. Pretty small.

Then the tail moved up and down in a whipping motion. Thats when I realized it was a rat in the middle of the road, On its back whipping its tail. 

I didn't realize it until it was too late. I feel sorta bad because it was a split second decision that I couldve avoided. I could've swirved across the road. but I chose not to. Argh I feel bad.

The temperature is pretty cool so I don't think it was having a heat stroke. Im guessing he was already hit or someone injured him and tossd him there.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't feel bad. You say it was probably already injured in some way, not meaning to sound horrible here, but maybe it was best for the rat if it was already suffering.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

And it was on its back.

Rats don't normally lie on their backs in the middle of the road right?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't imagine so


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

It was probably injured and in pain. You did it a favor by ending its pain.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

its ok you shouldn't feel bad. i know its hard to get over a loss, but if he was on his back then i guess he was already in pain? its ok, God has a plan, and its all apart of his wonder plan.


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

my racardo sometimes sleeps on his back but he dosent wip his tail


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I doubt racardo would sleep in the middle of the road though. If the rat was healthy and coherent, it would have run. The rat was probably already very, very hurt.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SILENTbutRATTIE said:


> my racardo sometimes sleeps on his back but he dosent wip his tail


I doubt it would be on it's back, in the middle of the road, if it was ok though

Edit: Oops posted same time as you Forensic lol. Snap!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Most likely scenario - is it had already been hit by a car - so it
was most likely thankful you finished the job.


----------



## kellark71588 (May 28, 2008)

I ran over a rat about two years ago and thats how I got my baby jade! My boyfriends best friend had baby rats and I decided to take both so I could take care of them. I totally fell in love with them ever since that day. My boyfriend thinks im crazy. lol


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Its not your fault at all x

These things just happen.. like others have said , a rat laid on his/her back , whipping her tail in the middle of the road , its not right!

U probably finished it misery , i know that give u no more comfort in knowing that , but dont blame yourself!
Jess x


----------

